# Best brand dog food for Toy Fox Terrier puppy?



## deyainrdy4ds (May 9, 2010)

Hey guys...i got this little guy coming to me by Friday next week...im so anxious to finally get him!... i just want to have everything ready for when he arrives, so I was just wondering what is a good brand dog food for a toy fox terrier puppy?

btw, i know im supposed to give him what the breeder was originally giving him and then gradually change the diet....she said to mix in some of the stuff shes sending with the food i choose...so basically the question is what should the food she sends with?


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

deyainrdy4ds said:


> Hey guys...i got this little guy coming to me by Friday next week...im so anxious to finally get him!... i just want to have everything ready for when he arrives, so I was just wondering what is a good brand dog food for a toy fox terrier puppy?
> 
> btw, i know im supposed to give him what the breeder was originally giving him and then gradually change the diet....she said to mix in some of the stuff shes sending with the food i choose...so basically the question is what should the food she sends with?



Just decide on what you want to feed. As long as it's a decent quality puppy food or a food for all life stages, you'll be fine. My TFT is on a raw diet. For some comparisons of various foods, check out http://dogfoodanalysis.com/ .

Your pup is adorable btw.


----------



## deyainrdy4ds (May 9, 2010)

thank you!...well i was browsin around on the forum ...and the best brands seem to be orijen, acana, canidae, and innova.......the first three seem harder to find so i think im gunna go with trying innova dry food thats based on chicken and turkey....im gunna try a 6.6lb bag first to see how he likes it and how he does on it...i called a few places and came up with prices around $16 for that size bag - does that sound about right?

also, what do you guys think about that food choice?


----------

